# How long???



## poe (Mar 9, 2004)

I have 3 rbps in a 25g tank(they were little when i got em) and now i got a 45 g tank it was used befoire and i bought it while there was still water in it i took it home and cleaned it and now i am about to put some water in it about how long should i leave it b4 i transfer the fish???


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

You need to cycle the tank. Here is info on how it should be done, http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=cycling


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

depends on how much your filter pumps water....i would say a week if that link to the info didn't cover anything specific


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

no the total cycle takes more than a week, like 3-4 weeks


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

cycle it for around a month and then it will be good to go


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

You say it had water in it... but did it still have fish in it just before you bought it ? If you swap the filter off your 25 and put in on that tank your cycle wil be pretty much non-existent. I would toss some feeders in the tank for a few days to a week andn just keep a close eye on those readings, if you only see nitrates you should be good to go


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

my water comes from a fresh water spring,so i only cycled mine for a week


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

it doesn't matter if water comes from a fresh spring. your aquarium as a whole has to have the bacterial (the good kind) population that can handle the load of crap and what not that will be produced by what ever the fish will be inside. (especially since a huge majortiy of the bacteria are colonized in your gravel/sand and filter.)

for example if you cycled a 60gal tank with 1 goldfish for a month you would technically have "cycled" it. but after you put in a load of 5 or 6 p's that are of decent size.. you've suddenly got a whole lot of sh*t to deal with and the ammonia will undoubtedly spike. because there wasn't enough nitrosomonas growth to handle THAT much ammonia. the point being that when you cycle your tank you ideally want to cycle it with fish that reasonably approximate the ammonia load that you're planning to keep.

as far as the original question... if you're in a rush use something like cycle or bio-spira. they provide starting bacteria as well as an immediate ammonia load to stimulate effective cycling. cycle can have your tank ready in about a week. biospira.. i've heard in a day. guess which product is more expensive


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved


----------

